# 3D Eyes Question



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Do you put the 3D eyes on crankbaits below or above the final epoxy coat?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Put the eyes on before your final coat. That way the epoxy seals them in. I believe they'd soon be torn off if they were just applied to the outside surface.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks eyesman.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Andy I like to put the eyes on and clear coat over them. With alot of the musky baits I have been putting 6 coats of Envirotex on them. I will put the eyes on around the 4th coat and clear coat 2 times after that. 
The walleye baits I have been putting 3 coats and putting the eyes on before the first coat.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Tigger. I clear coat my crankbaits and topwaters then seal them with clear acrylic and its worked well to protect them from toothy critters. Except that last Musky at Alum Creek I didn't want to catch. Turned my topwater into a train wreck! At any rate, try clear coating over the eyes but make sure the coating is even so it will dry evenly. Hope this helps.


----------



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

a little trick with the eyes is, use 5min epoxy to set the eyes in. this will insure that there is no air traped under them for when you do your final coat(s). nothing stinks more than to see little air bubbles forming around the eyes in your clear coat


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

